
Report: Jobs disses Adobe Flash as 'CPU hog' - ashishbharthi
http://news.cnet.com/8301-31021_3-10456175-260.html?part=rss&amp;subj=news&amp;tag=2547-1_3-0-20
======
mthreat
Funny, iTunes and Quicktime are CPU hogs on Windows machines

